# Medical Students During Covid19



## Medicsgram (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey everyone
Since most of the medical schools are closed right now, I wonder what medical students must be doing these days!!
Well I spend time attending online classes, 2 in a day and attending several webinars, self studying a bit and watching YouTube all day long
What about you guys?Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldEditEdit in GingerEdit in Ginger×


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

I spent most of the time learning new things related to medical or health. Our college All Saints University scheduled an online class for all the students & I also enjoyed a lot with my family.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

All classes have paused where I'm enrolled...it is truly frustrating....and even in our school campus there is a building housing suspicious cases...
and we didn't even finish the first semester of the year yet..
All workers and professors are tasked to do night shifts and help with caring for the patients...or suspicious cases...so everyone is unfortunately occupied...

Literally I'm in the middle crossfork of the career and already thinking of what I really actually want to be doing..
I do a lot of creative work: drawing, music, writing, podcasting....
it's universal skill-building...but most days lately, I question whether to carry on both...


----------

